# MINI HOWTO Get PlaneShift working

## tane_stelzer

Okay i had a few troubles along the way to get this sweet MMORPG working, so to all the ppl who dont quite understand what they have to do and just want to play here is a quick summary of what did it for me, i am in no way an expert at this at all.(just to let you know  :Laughing:  )

Okay firstly we have to unmask some packages

```
echo "=games-rpg/planeshift-0.3.011" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "=dev-games/cel-0.99_pre20050823" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "=dev-games/crystalspace-0.99_pre20050823" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "=media-libs/cal3d-0.11.0_pre20050823" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Then we want to emerge planeshift and its dependecies

```
emerge -av planeshift
```

After that has finished we change directory to /opt/planeshift

```
cd /opt/planeshift
```

in this directory we remove everything EXCEPT the art directory.

For normal files just 

```
rm whatever_file
```

and for directories

```
 rm -dr whatever_dir
```

now after this we have to download some files here

Just download the files named PlaneShift_CBV0.3.012P-r2.i686.bin and PlaneShift-CBV0.3.0.12-r4-i686.tar.bz2

Once that is finished you have to make the PlaneShift_CBV0.3.012P-r2.i686.bin executable so we do

```
chmod +x PlaneShift_CBV0.3.012P-r2.i686.bin
```

then we run it

```
./PlaneShift_CBV0.3.012P-r2.i686.bin
```

a window will appear and you just have to follow the instructions but you have to give the install directory in our case it is /opt/planeshift

In most cases it should the default but just check to make sure.

After that has finished we move the PlaneShift-CBV0.3.0.12-r4-i686.tar.bz2 to the directory where we installed Planeshift so we do

```
mv PlaneShift-CBV0.3.0.12-r4-i686.tar.bz2 /opt/planeshift
```

then change into that directory and extract them 

```
 tar -xf PlaneShift-CBV0.3.0.12-r4-i686.tar.bz2
```

now you just run the updater

```
./updater
```

After this the game should work but some ppl will still have to emerge either esound or smpeg or both( i had to do that) so we do

```
 emerge smpeg esound
```

After this the game should work with no problems

Have fun and see you in the game  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

A great thanks to Xordan from the Planetshift forums.

Tane

P.S. I assume you all know that you have to be root to perform these tasks   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## !equilibrium

but all these stuff are not executed by the ebuild?

----------

## tane_stelzer

No the ebuild is for 0.3.11 and the current version is 0.3.12 and there is some problem with the updater that's why all this hassle, since i am not good enought to make a new ebuild i wrote this

Tane

----------

## !equilibrium

 *tane_stelzer wrote:*   

> No the ebuild is for 0.3.11 and the current version is 0.3.12 and there is some problem with the updater that's why all this hassle, since i am not good enought to make a new ebuild i wrote this
> 
> Tane

 

ah ok, it's better to link this mini-tutorial to the owner of the planetshift ebuild, so he can integrate your suggestion in the ebuild  :Wink: 

----------

## tane_stelzer

Who is that???

Just wanted to kno has anybody tried this How to?? Did everything work ok???

I'd like some feedback on my first how to id appreciate it   :Very Happy: 

tane

----------

## Ravak

Since I've choosen Gentoo I decided on building stuff by myself, not relying on binaries, so instead of emerging Planshift and then switching it with binnaries I did a clean cvs build using script provided by malverian: http://laanx.fragnetics.com/index.php?page=linux. No reason to forcefully keep it in portage  :Smile: 

*edit*

Not really followed the guide, I tried with the binaries before cvs and it didn't work either.

----------

## __g_blade

still waitin for clean planeshift ebuild

it runs but getting a few error msgs

----------

## frozenJim

Hang on... do you mean that the owner of the portage package for planeshift may not be aware that there are problems?

Geez.  How can we let him know?  How can we find out who he is?  What if he is dead?!!!   :Shocked: 

I really feel guilty asking someone to do something as opposed to offering to do it myself... but I just don't have a CLUE about how a portage package is built.  I suspect it is the domain of the hardcore programmers.

----------

## Taladar

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/devrel/handbook/handbook.xml?part=2&chap=1

and

```

man 5 ebuild

```

should get you far enough to fix this ebuild at least in your own overlay.

----------

## frozenJim

 *Taladar wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/devrel/handbook/handbook.xml?part=2&chap=1 
> 
> ...
> 
> should get you far enough to fix this ebuild at least in your own overlay.

 

Wow.  Thanks Taladar.  I'm not a C coder, but I think that there's enough there to get me started.  Am I correct in assuming that anyone - not just the Portage team - can use this?

If I have access to this, then I can't whine about broken packages!  We all can take responsability for broken packages and simply learn how to fix 'em!!  (Ain't empowerment great?)   :Razz: 

----------

## ReefShark

.......... and submit a working ebuild to Gentoo so others can enjoy it to   :Wink: 

Isn't the Gentoo way wonderful  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## frozenJim

 *ReefShark wrote:*   

> BEWARE ! - if you play the Win-XP CD backwards you'll hear satanic messages.
> 
> BUT EVEN SCARIER : If you play it foreward, it installs WIN-XP !

 

Bwa-hahaaha haaa ha!!!   :Laughing:   (wipes eyes)

----------

## Q-collective

Planeshift changes way too much, and the ebuild maintainer is not paying attention  :Wink: 

I'll look into making an cvs ebuild instead, that should always just work.

----------

## __g_blade

0.3.011 not working

need a CVS ebuild

----------

## cuchumino

hahah! thanx man. i got it working with this how to  :Very Happy: 

Edit: or so i thought... after i updated with the client's updater (1.1.1.1) i got graphic errors. akk need help :S

----------

## frozenJim

I gave up.  Found Vendetta-Online and I never looked back.   :Surprised: 

----------

## cuchumino

lol vendetta online? lol never heard of it. thanx for recommending tho.  :Razz:  is there an ebuild? ill find out in.... 30 seconds. XD

well i did get this to work. 

i would type in console

```
unset
```

then type

```
planeshift&
```

in the same console, and it would work. it wouldn't work if i tried to play it on another console tab, or window. wierd... just plain weird. :S

----------

## frozenJim

http://www.vendetta-online.com/.  Just emerge it.  It goes.

```
*  games-fps/vendetta-online-bin [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1

      Latest version installed: 1

      Size of downloaded files: 111,035 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.vendetta-online.com/

      Description: Space-based MMORPG with amazing graphics

      License:     guild

```

In a phrase: blend the mmorpg concept of Everquest with the play of Quake 3 and the graphics of Oblivion.  Put this in space and you have Vendetta-Online.  Then remove the greedy corporations that own these other games and give over creative control to the players and you have a game that should just get better and better with age.

The first 8 hours of game-time are free - then it's about $10/month.  An excellent space-shooter mmorpg.  Graphics are second-to-none (Quake 4 doesn't come close) even on a mediocre P4 with a 128MB vid card, play is similar to quake 1,2,3 but in 3D (of course).  You fly through - and interact with - a universe that looks like shots from the Hubble telescope.

You actually have the feeling that a great pilot in a crappy shit could - possibly - beat a crappy pilot in an awsome ship.  Skill is more important than weaponry.  In a group, tactics win over skill any day.  Someone from West Point would likely do very well in large-scale battle even if he had 10 thumbs.  You choose your path - trader or fighter.  It's new and the game is growing under the guidance of the players.  You have this entire universe divided by three major factions and pirates (lawless).  For the time being, it's pretty lonely because the game is new.  I suspect that this won't be the case forever because the game is really a "next step" in gaming.

It has a very Korean feel to it in the way you BELONG in this universe.  Not everyone is a god, sometimes it's better to simply be a foot-soldier.  Me, I'm happy plying my trade between the various stations.  If things are particularly bad in a sector, I'll join a caravan of traders for extra protection.  My favorite ship is relatively inexpensive with good cargo room so I can fight pretty well if I have to - but I'm not a fighter.  My favorite ploy is to simply "RUN LIKE A SCARED RABBIT" - it works for me!

Fighter-jocks play a different game.  From time to time I pay someone to escort me somewhere.  With the bigger trading ships, I have turrets where fighters can attach themselves and we fight as a team (me running like hell while they blast the snot out of whoever is chasing me).  So the fighters don't have to worry about navigating AND fighting.

The upshot is this: you feel like you're truly in a ship in space - with a job to do and obstacles that prevent you from doing that job.  Do well and you get better jobs, screw up and you lose face.

----------

## __g_blade

 *ReefShark wrote:*   

> .......... and submit a working ebuild to Gentoo so others can enjoy it to  
> 
> Isn't the Gentoo way wonderful 

 

i'm still waitin and waitin and waitin  :Sad: 

PLEASE someone submit a up-to-date working ebuild to portage / me  :Smile: 

----------

## cuchumino

i unmerged crystalspace, cal3d and cel from my gentoo box, and downloaded binary package from the site.

got bored, just as you. And it runs quite well.

----------

## Dirk.R.Gently

 *cuchumino wrote:*   

> i unmerged crystalspace, cal3d and cel from my gentoo box, and downloaded binary package from the site.
> 
> got bored, just as you. And it runs quite well.

 

How did you do it?  I can't even find the ebuilds in bugzilla:

```

        >=dev/games/crystalspace-ps-1.1-r26479

        >=dev-games/cel-ps-1.1-r2637"
```

that make it possible.

----------

## cuchumino

well this was quite a while ago. If you are asking about the binary, just download it off of the planeshift site. There is no need for the other dependencies, everything is included. 

I haven't tried it recently to install it off of portage, so i couldn't say if its working atm or not.

sorry i couldn't be more help.

----------

## Dirk.R.Gently

I just finished compiling planeshift, and I tell you, It Run Greats!  I've tried the binary and wasn't happy with it.  I have a integrated chipset (Intel 950GMA) that isn't all that wonderful so I decided to compile it , thanks for the info.  I'll update this a little bit because I found a nice -easier- way of doing it.  I've been talking to Loux who makes the ebuild who helped me through this.

k, the ebuild is added to Zuigana - an overlay of portage.  Set this up and all you have to do is "emerge planeshift"

Zuigana requires layman:

```
emerge layman

echo "source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf" >> /etc/make.conf 

layman --list
```

add something to the list to initialize layman tools. e.g.

```
layman -a science
```

Prepare and get Zuigana:

```
mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/app-portage/zugaina-sync/

cd /usr/local/portage/app-portage/zugaina-sync/

wget http://gentoo.zugaina.org/portage/app-portage/zugaina-sync/zugaina-sync-0.3.ebuild

ebuild zugaina-sync-0.3.ebuild digest
```

or whatever version it is.  Sync it and add it to make.conf:

```
emerge zugaina-sync

echo "PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/zugaina-portage" >> make.conf
```

Now just emerge planeshift:

```
emerge crystalspace-ps cel-ps planeshift planeshift-art
```

runscripts are in /usr/games/bin

but you probably will just be able to type:

```
pssetup.sh
```

to set it up, and

```
psclient.sh
```

to run it.

----------

## cuchumino

i am downloading the binary at the moment. i would have liked to have emerged it better, and now that i read this, im thinking about it. 

When you say that it runs better emerged than off of the binary, what differences did you notice? fps, graphic bugs? im curious because i might be willing to emerge it this way if it is worth it. 

I would do it right now, but im almost done downloading the binary, so i guess ill wait.

----------

## Dirk.R.Gently

Well, with my intel chip framerates were barely tolerable even at the lowest settings.  Around 10fps in the plaza or worse, with limit distance set to 50.  Now I have distance set to 150 and framerates will usually stay above 20 in the plaza.  Note, the binary I used was for OS X and now I use linux, but if there is a difference I would think it would be the other way around because OS X should have more advanced OpenGL drivers.  Now planeshift is very very playable.

----------

## Lazy_Dewd

Just to inform you that I had to use

```
mkdir -p /usr/portage/app-portage/zugaina-sync/

cd /usr/portage/app-portage/zugaina-sync/

wget http://gentoo.zugaina.org/portage/app-portage/zugaina-sync/zugaina-sync-0.3.ebuild

ebuild zugaina-sync-0.3.ebuild digest
```

to make the emerge work

the only change is /usr/local/portage -> /usr/portage

----------

## loux.thefuture

Hello,

for those who wants some news about the planeshift ebuilds  :Smile: 

- zugaina ebuilds are not up to date, i need to send him new one  :Wink: 

- i have made a little blog : http://louxthefuture.blogspot.com/

- i need to make specific ebuilds for crystalspace and cel because planeshift CAN'T use "official" ebuilds (planeshift depend on specific svn version of crystalspace and cel)

- i don't understand why gentoo dev don't want to include my ebuilds in the main gentoo overlay ?

- i have created a liveCD with just celstart demo and planeshift on it, need some feedback about it please

- i just release ebuilds for openoutcast (a game in development) and crystalcore (demo of crystalspace)

see you

Loux

----------

## daniel.santos

You cannot install cel-ps if your FEATURES variable contains userpriv.  The userpriv feature causes the ebuild to run compilation (the src_compile() function in the ebuild) as the portage user.  By default, the portage user only belongs to the portage group.  The options are to either drop the userpriv flag or add the games group to the portage user (as a supplemental group, NOT as the primary!  :Smile:  ) Example:

```
FEATURES="-userpriv" emerge -v plantshift-art
```

Note that I only specify planeshift-art because it will pull in everything else that's needed.

The following is the output I got initially (hopefully, this will make it Google-able in a week or so):

```
checking for NL-config... no

checking for libNL... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-cs-config-1.1... no

checking for cs-config-1.1... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-cs-config-1.2... no

checking for cs-config-1.2... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-cs-config-1.4... no

checking for cs-config-1.4... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-cs-config-1.3... no

checking for cs-config-1.3... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-cs-config... no

checking for cs-config... no

configure: error:

*** Crystal Space could not be found or was unusable. The latest version is

*** always available from http://www.crystalspace3d.org/

*** Also, be sure that you have either installed Crystal Space or set the

*** CRYSTAL environment variable properly.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /tmp/portage/dev-games/cel-ps-1.2-r3178/work/cel/config.log

 *

 * ERROR: dev-games/cel-ps-1.2-r3178 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2684:  Called econf '--prefix=/opt/planeshift/cel' '--datadir=/opt/planeshift/cel/share' '--sysconfdir=/opt/planeshift/cel/etc' '--infodir=/opt/planeshift/cel/share/info' '--mandir=/opt/planeshift/cel/share/man' '--without-lcms' '--with-cs-prefix=/opt/planeshift/crystalspace' '--enable-optimize-mode-debug-info=no' '--enable-cpu-specific-optimizations=no' '--enable-separate-debug-info=no' '--without-perl' '--without-python' '--without-java' '--with-png' '--with-freetype2' '--with-cal3d' '--with-cg' '--with-jpeg' '--with-mng' '--with-vorbis' '--with-3ds' '--with-ode' '--with-sdl' '--with-CEGUI' '--with-asound'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  526:  Called die
```

All in all, this fails because it cannot read the cs-config or cs-config-1.2 files:

```
-rwxr-x--- 1 root games  1181 May 28 01:59 /opt/planeshift/crystalspace/bin/cs-config*

-rwxr-x--- 1 root games 10303 May 28 01:59 /opt/planeshift/crystalspace/bin/cs-config-1.2*
```

I think that the ebuild should be modified to warn about this problem if the userpriv feature is detected.

----------

